# My new Silent Hill boots



## spectrolite (Jan 14, 2007)

Several months ago I watched the movie Silent Hill and fell in love with the knee high, black lace up boots the main character was wearing in the movie. I was desperate to have them! I immediately began questing for these beautiful boots and tried to find out any information about them with no success. I gave up after a while but I randomly did another search a few weeks ago to see if I could turn up anything and found out that they are John Fluevog boots and that there is only 1 stockist in Australia listed for them and they are only a hop, skip and a jump from where I live! 

Needless to say I now have my dream boots and I am eagerly anticipating autumn/winter so that I can actually wear them without having to worry about the scorching heat we are experiencing during our summer here in the land down under. These are my boots and I <3 them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Check out the Fluevog shoe website if you get the chance. There are some amazing shoes and boots to look at! I love the unique style of these shoes.

http://www.fluevog.com/files_2/index.html


----------



## medusalox (Jan 14, 2007)

OMG I LOVE those! I waaaan them!


----------



## jenii (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, man, I loved her boots in that movie!


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 15, 2007)

thx for the info.... sent this link to the hubby for my upcoming bday. if he does not get them then i will soon after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



these are great shoes, heard that they are very comfy... post back when you get to wear them for a bit and share your thoughts


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 16, 2007)

What is the name of that style?


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_What is the name of that style?_

 
The style is called Rosabelle


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 16, 2007)

Love thoes boots!  I was so eyeballing them in the movie lol.


----------

